# Metal clad wood wheel oa bath questions



## C M Gerlach (Aug 10, 2020)

These are very original. Iver johnson metal clad wood.
I would like them to clean up and still retain the pinstripes.
Soaking them seems like a bad idea, but I don't know.......anyone do this with good results?
Also......has anyone seen the paint on a nd model c brake arm?...... the bike is very original condition.




Thanks,
Chris.


----------



## bikebozo (Aug 11, 2020)

OA,works , especially if the water is warm , put some in a Spray bottle, and test a spot , . I have had different results . With a bike like you are showing , I rub my hands,  on the renders and frame tube ,  also, the head set , take your time. Some paint just disappears, good luck , there are some people on here that can tell you a good mix , I have ,put too much on,  and then got it just right , and everything came out nice


----------



## C M Gerlach (Aug 11, 2020)

Spray bottle sounds like a good idea for the wheels .
Thanks


----------

